# Sharpness overrated?



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

We had that heated discussion recently
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s-overrated.html?highlight=sharpness+overated

I just took this photo.  I missed focus because I wasnt on the right focusing mode.  They suddenly ran toward me.  I was going to delete it but I just cant.  I love the photo too much.  So does the content of this photo trumps the softness?  Should I not deliver this?







Here is a link to high resolution so you can see how soft it is.
http://usagani.com/img/s9/v14/p104502094.jpg


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 25, 2011)

You've got Motion and E-motion, nothing else needed


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I like it.. but I would have to see what the original looks like, and what size it might print nicelytoo, to really make a decision. If you gave it to a client, and they loved it, and wanted a large print.. but it would only produce a decent 5x7... that would be a problem. Great shot... a lot is being said there!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

It works for me.  Print it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

added the link to the high resolution on the original post.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

After seeing the high resolution photo - I guess it depends on how large they want it.  5x7 or smaller will probably be fine.  In a 4x6, the softness would hardly be noticeable.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> added the link to the high resolution on the original post.



I'd say it's a keeper! Artistic intent was a dreamy, slightly out of focus shot.. like our memories as we get older, details are lost, but the wonder and beauty is still there! That is what you meant to do, right.. Robin?   lol!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

Even if it was printed big, I feel like it will be a strong image.  I dont know.  Maybe bitter will chime in hahaha.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 25, 2011)

A new sharpness is overrated thread.

I was curious to know how much sharpness was overrated.
So I made that happen, to be told that the subject was poorly lit. Which of course, I disagree with, given ambient.
I found the exposure to be near spot on this,  a soft shot.


That is what Inspired this.
no hijack intended.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Print off an 8x10 and see how it looks...  5x7 and smaller, I have no doubt that it will look fine.  I think 8x10 will probably be OK too, but bigger than that, I'm not sure.


----------



## StevenLindberg (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's the real question: What does the client care for? If it warms the heart, keep it. If the dreamy, half-awake feeling is what you/they want, keep it. Close your eyes for ten minutes, go look at other photographs. Look at some very sharp, still heartwarming photographs. Then return abruptly to this one. Does it still _feel_ good? If yes, then keep it. Sometimes it's not any more complicated then that. Keep the photos that make you smile, even if they're not ideal. That's how we treat people, isn't it?


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 25, 2011)

There is no client these are schwettys kiddos


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL..  no.. these are not my kiddos.  These are client's kiddos.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/266917-family-photos-sh-t-load-snow.html


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn!! My bad! Sorry Robin! At least I do know you have a 3rd hahaha. Merry xmas and sorry bout that screw up hahaha (smacks self in forehead!)

Now that I looked thru they are CLEARLY not your kiddos bahahaha (smacks self in head again) 

I do love your set. Nicely done


----------



## SCraig (Dec 25, 2011)

I think a lot of the time it depends on the subject.  In this particular case the (slight) lack of sharpness will likely be overshadowed by the composition of the photo.  I have one that is similar:





Very soft, very grainy, poorly composed, but after 30 years it is still one of my favorites simply because of the look of concentration on my niece's face.

Yeah, I'd print it.  I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

I like that Scott.  That one is even more blurry.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I like that Scott.  That one is even more blurry.


I agree.  From a technical standpoint it was TERRIBLE.  I've forgotten the reason for her doing that but she was so proud of being able to do it for my parents that I got what I could.  She's married now with a daughter about that age but that crappy shot is still one of my favorites.

I guess my point is that some times even the shots that aren't perfect have promise.


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 25, 2011)

If it's not dead on then I trash it. What will happen if they order a 20x30 custom framed job for their home .. take one look at it and say this is total crap, I don't want this, My kid is completely blurry !!! .. Now you're stuck with a product that needs replaced (well can't be replaced .. so it's just bad word of mouth). The only option would be to explain the situation up front. *However*, its not uncommon for a client to not fully understand something no matter how clearly you pound the information into them. So they ok it .. you order it .. they go "Ohhh Wow I didn't realize it would look that blurry .. I changed my mind I don't want it." Now you can either stick them with it because technically they did ok the image beforehand (it will give you bad word of mouth though) or you can eat the cost (probably still give you bad word of mouth). Some people will be ok with it, Some people are too far gone to even notice and some will give you very bad direct word of mouth & some will indirectly give you bad word of mouth by not explaining the situation to their friends who see the image hanging there and think "Holy crap I'm not going to that photographer."

Artsy Fartsy for personal satisfaction is one thing but beyond that you're basically playing russian roulette with your business.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

I think its a keeper, Schwetty. Not sure you have any deletes with the entire set that I've seen so far. BTW what was your Exposure + for your outdoor shots?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

xposurepro said:


> If it's not dead on then I trash it. What will happen if they order a 20x30 custom framed job for their home .. take one look at it and say this is total crap, I don't want this, My kid is completely blurry !!! .. Now you're stuck with a product that needs replaced (well can't be replaced .. so it's just bad word of mouth). The only option would be to explain the situation up front. *However*, its not uncommon for a client to not fully understand something no matter how clearly you pound the information into them. So they ok it .. you order it .. they go "Ohhh Wow I didn't realize it would look that blurry .. I changed my mind I don't want it." Now you can either stick them with it because technically they did ok the image beforehand (it will give you bad word of mouth though) or you can eat the cost (probably still give you bad word of mouth). Some people will be ok with it, Some people are too far gone to even notice and some will give you very bad direct word of mouth & some will indirectly give you bad word of mouth by not explaining the situation to their friends who see the image hanging there and think "Holy crap I'm not going to that photographer."
> 
> Artsy Fartsy for personal satisfaction is one thing but beyond that you're basically playing russian roulette with your business.



I think that for this one particuar photo we are speaking about these clients are people are probably intelligent enough to see the entire set as a whole and would take a professional recommendation form Robin on what will not be to their best liking based on the sizing limitations of a print and why.


----------



## ababysean (Dec 25, 2011)

I like it.  I think it tells a nice story and would go wonderful in a photo book of the session.  If the client wanted to print it 40*60 and hang it up in their house, who cares?  It is a nice photo and it shows kids being kids.  Some people enjoy posed shots, studio type, fake background, kids perfectly still looking at the camera, forced smiles, while others enjoy more feeling and lifestyle photos.  Now if the entire set was like this, I would have a different opinion, but obviously there are some wonderful in focus more posed types of shots, that go along with this photo.

Good job!

and I dont care what you say, take your girls to that location and shoot them!!!!  please?  or fly me out there and I'll do it for free!


----------



## fokker (Dec 25, 2011)

Could be a good candidate for some creative editing, orton effect style perhaps?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 25, 2011)

IMO, you missed the shot.  Yes, it could have been a great one.  I have tons like it...

It looks to be a great moment, but you missed it.  Personally, if it were me, the client would never see it.

If you do decide to go through with it and share it with the client, IMO, you should pick one direction or another.  At this point, your editing shows that you are trying to 'save' the shot and it's kind of in between out of focus and dreamy.  Either go nuts with sharpening or go completely dreamy.  Neither are my style, so I wouldn't even attempt it, but IMO, you are currently in 'no-man's land'.

It's just good enough for a client to love and be upset at the limitations and it's just bad enough where those limitations will really show in any sort of print above a 4x6.

If I were you, I'd trash it.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm on the fence about it.

It's a really nice moment.  Sharper would have been better, but it's a really nice moment.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 25, 2011)

I think you could keep it if you bumped up the contrast just a bit. If something isn't sharp FOR ME it drives me nuts and I end up trashing it  Very cute shot though


----------



## GoldenBokeh (Jul 16, 2012)

great capture. the snow and the smiles - print.


----------



## paigew (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep!! Emotion trumps technical issues every time for me! I always ask myself "if it was MY kids would I want it?". I am sure the parents would cherish this photo and it doesn't seem all that soft to me.


----------



## paigew (Jul 16, 2012)

wow just realized this is an old thread. I started thinking about all the snow and checked the date


----------



## Lenschecker (Jul 16, 2012)

I do actually like the pic very much. It contains an element of randomness and focus at the same time. I think that due to the softness, the emotion is even stronger. It looks like a memory, partly sharp, partly blurred. And the children's expressions are priceless anyway. I do not know if sharpness is necessarily the most important factor. It you shoot one for a Jaeger-LeCoultre watch of course you need sharpness, in order to show all the tiny details. It depends on what the picture is about.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 16, 2012)

The main thing is to make it not look like an accident.

Soft is fine. Mistakes are not. So, make damn sure it looks like you meant to do it that way.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 16, 2012)

Depends on the viewing distance as well.  Printed large, viewed from 10-15 feet will still look great.

We have this printed 20x30 and looks great to us.


----------



## Terenas1986 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Schwettylens,

Take my word for it: *YES!!!* Sharpness IS overrated... this image is wonderful! Seems like one of those 50's or 60's Christmas-time postcards..  Absolutely wonderful and a keeper!!! 

Any size you want it... it's printable, because it's ART... your ART! If you see the image is nice and fills your heart with warmth or whatever you feel towards this picture... it's a piece to keep!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2012)

Old thread is old


----------

